# Jetzt wirds aber frech



## Grimmrog (12. Juni 2008)

Also jetzt wirds wirklich etwas frech Leute,

ist ja echt schon schlimm genug, daß ihr wohl so arm geworden seit, daß Ihr Werbung in der news rubrik schlaten müsst, daß Ihr dann aber auch noch die kommetare der Leute da löscht (die nichtmal geflamed waren), ist echt ne frechheit irgendwie.

Udn natürliach auch gleich ausschalten, daß jemand weitere Kommentare da hinschreiben kann, weil sich vermitlich 99,9 % der Leute negativ darüber äußern werden, daß ihr Werbung in die News schreibt.

Liebe Buffedler, wo soll das noch hinführen mit euch?

bekommen wir demnächst noch Werbung auf die Mailaddressen von euch geschickt?


----------



## Tikume (12. Juni 2008)

Und wenn Du jetzt noch präzisieren würdest in welcher News welche Kommentare gelöscht wurden ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (12. Juni 2008)

OMG eine Seite die mich nix kostet, wo ich jeden Tag nützliche Informationen beziehen kann, das Forum nerven kann usw. ist Werbefinanziert! 

FRECHHEIT, ANZEIGE, einfach UNGLAUBLICH so was!


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Juni 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/news/5807/nowdio-musi...-99-euro#818031

ij der news, standen 3 Kommentare, sry hab halt keinen Screen gemacht.

@Thoryia jaja labber blöd weiter, es geht darum, das ne NEWS gemacht wird, die aber eigentlich einfach nur ne Werbung ist.

denn wenn ich ne news lese, vor allem in einem MMO Portal, dann will ich da A keine wirkliche Werbeanzeige lesen, und B schon gar nix, was mit keinem MMO zu tun hat.
schließlich ist ja irgendwie jede News zu nem MMo irgednwo in gewisserweise Werbung, aber sowas gehht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## Thoryia (12. Juni 2008)

Na und nun hast da aber Werbung gelesen, bist deswegen erblindet, war das so schlimm für Dich das die Welt jetzt untergeht? Ich will auch nie Werbung im Postkasten, aber ändern tut sich das trotzdem nicht weil ich ein Thread deswegen erstelle.


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Juni 2008)

vergiss es mit dir kann man nicht reden odeR? 1. liegt es in der Hand von Buffed, also kann ich mich wohl doch an diese richten, wenn sie schon nen Eigenes Forum haben oder nciht? irgendwie dient die Rubrik ja dazu.

2. gibts so Lustige Aufkleber: "Bitte keine Werbung" die könnten deinem Postkasten helfen, zumidnest bei uns funktioniert das wenn man die an den Postkasten klebt.

3. ist das einfach mal feedback, und schon iregndwie nicht in Ordnung, wenn die kommentare zwar negativ sind, aber gelöscht werden, obwohl sie nicht gegen irgendwelche Forenvorschriften (Nettiquette) verstoßen.

aber ich seh shcon, mit dir diskutieren hat keinen Sinn, weil du wahrscheinlich heut irgendwie mies drauf bist.

Und nein, ich bin nicht erblindet, es hat MIR auch nicht weh getan, aber von ner Seriösen redaktion erwarte ich unter einer News auch ne News, das einzige was bei solchn Aktionen eben Schaden nehmen kann, ist der Ruf der buffed Redaktion, trotzdem hat man ein recht als Kunde/User darüber seine Meinung zu äußern, udn wennich mich nicht vergucke ist der übergeordnete Ordner in dem sich dieser fred befindet doch wohl "Meinungen und Anregungen zu buffed.de"


----------



## Thoryia (12. Juni 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich sogar super gut drauf heute! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok das Wetter zieht mich bissel runter von meinem gute Laune Trip weil es heute mal regnet, aber ansonsten ist alles hübsch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw würde das hier am Postkasten nicht viel bringen wenn ich da dran schreibe "Keine Werbung einwerfen." Kein Schwanz kann hier deutsch lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den gelöschten Comments ist ne andere Sache als sich über Werbung aufzuregen, und im Eingangspost seh ich 90% Luft ablassen wegen der Werbung, weniger wegen den Comments. Sieh doch mal nicht das schlimmste gleich, vielleicht ist ein Irrtum passiert mit dem platzieren der Werbung? Darum dann vielleicht die Comments gelöscht weil unpassend an der Stelle?

Du bist so negativ, mach mal Urlaub. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuxxar* (12. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Na und nun hast da aber Werbung gelesen, bist deswegen erblindet, war das so schlimm für Dich das die Welt jetzt untergeht? Ich will auch nie Werbung im Postkasten, aber ändern tut sich das trotzdem nicht weil ich ein Thread deswegen erstelle.



Solche Post's hasse ich...
Solche User auch, euren privaten Krieg könnt ihr per "PM" austragen.
Das verdirbt einem langsam echt den Spaß an Foren, dass bestimmtte Leute immer wieder private Sticheleien austauschen müssen.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2008)

Gelöscht wurde übrigens nichts, die Kommentare wurden nur, wie bei den meisten anderen Hinweisen in eigener Sache (also Partner-Anzeigen, Werbung) deaktiviert, leider kam die Info das eine News in dem Sinne erstellt wurde, um die Kommentare zu deaktivieren erst nach der Veröffentlichung. Der buffed-Interne Bereich ist neben unseren buffed-eigenen Inhalten auch zum Publizieren der anderen Projekte im Haus und der Partnerseiten da. Zudem wurde der Inhalt als Werbung markiert und das bereits bei der Veröffentlichung.


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich sogar super gut drauf heute!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Welcher Irrtum soll da passiert sein? Die Werbung ist immernoch an der gleichen Stelle.
Die comments sind immernoch nicht da, klar  werdne auch nciht wiederkommen.

Und klar der Mehrzahl der User passt es sicher nicht, daß die NEWS ne Werbung ist, kaum haben das 3 SUer da hingeschrieben ohne zu flamen, *zack* sind die comments weg, und damit gleich die ganze funktion unter die news comments zu schreiben, was bei allen anderen Internen news aber noch möglich ist.
Das ist ganz und gar nicht zufall, oder Versehen, das ist einfach zensur von negativbeiträgen gegen buffed und deren Werbenews gewesen nur um zu verhindern, daß weitere Leute dort etwas negatives Posten können.

und das mand ann ertsmal nicht 100% Obektiv bleiben kann wenn man das anmerkt ist doch klar. Buffed ist doch auch nciht Objektiv mit der kritik umgegangen, sie haben einfach alle zum Schweigen gebracht, das ist natürlich superkorrekter Umgang mit Kritik.


@ZAM mag ja ok sein, daß es als Werbung markiert ist, trotzem sollte es in keiner NEWS-Rubrik zu finden sein, und es geht definitiv auch in keinster Weise hervor, in wie fern das eine "Partner"-Seite von euch ist, außer das es wahrscheinlich nen Werbevertragspartner ist.


----------



## Pomela (12. Juni 2008)

Wusstet ihr eigentlich, dass man einen versprochen Gewinn einklagen kann? 
Wenn eine Werbung verspricht, dass du als xxxter Besucher dieser Webseite eine Reise gewonnen hast, mache, falls du eine Rechtschutzversicherung hast, einen Screenshot davon, begebe dich zum Rechtsanwalt deines Vertrauens und klage diesen Gewinn ein. 

Ansonsten gilt: Werbung einfach nicht beachten... 

Und weil sie keiner beachtet, kann man solche Art von Werbung auch getrost (als Webseitenbetreiber) sein lassen. Die Besucher regen sich eh nur auf, Werbeeinnahmen hin oder her...


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> @ZAM mag ja ok sein, daß es als Werbung markiert ist, trotzem sollte es in keiner NEWS-Rubrik zu finden sein, und es geht definitiv auch in keinster Weise hervor, in wie fern das eine "Partner"-Seite von euch ist, außer das es wahrscheinlich nen Werbevertragspartner ist.



Das ist deine Meinung, wird somit toleriert, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, das der interne Bereich, wie es schon seit Ewigkeiten der Fall ist, nicht nur für herkömmliche News genutzt wird. Sofern diese Angebote nicht in den kategorisierten News-Bereichen für die Spielbereiche auftauchen und immer gekennzeichnet sind, ist das vollkommen Legitim. Aufmerksame Leser wissen, das es nicht die erste markierte Anzeige/Werbeangebot dieser Art ist, das nur im buffed internen Bereich auftaucht. Das oben in der Ecke bei soetwas noch "News" steht ist nunmal momentan nicht ohne weiteres änderbar, so lange aber die Kennzeichnung vorhanden ist, ist dies kein Problem. Das Thema der Ausblendung von Kommentaren wurde ebenfalls schon erklärt und ist ebenfalls nicht neu.


----------



## Thoryia (12. Juni 2008)

Naja Werbung gibts ja auch beim Fernseh und Radio Programm @Pomela, da schaut sie auch keiner und alle meckern aber das ist ein Millionen Etat der dafür ausgegeben wird. Glaub mal, die Werbung hat schon ihre daseins Berechtigung, sonst wären manche Sachen einfach nicht mehr Gratis oder so günstig. 

Aber das vergessen ja leider so viele in der heutigen all for free Gesellschaft, wo man Filme, Musik und Informationen wie selbstverständlich für umsonst aus dem GRATIS Internet saugen kann.


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Juni 2008)

naja ok, das mit den Kommentaren ist Ok, die News zum gewinnspiel Alien vs Predator enthält ja auch keine Kommentarfunktion.

ich denke aber ich bin nicht der einzige User der so denkt, denn A gibt es massig Seiten wo ich mir Musik laden kann, und B wenn ich ne Seite will, wo ich möglichst viele Gewinnspiele finde gibts da auch andere. Mir erschließt sich nicht der Sinn, in welcher verbindung diese Werbung mich als typischen buffed User interessiert, denn entweder ist es einafhc nur Werbung, dann macht dafür nen banner oder sontwas, aber klatscht es bitte nicht in so nem Bereich. Sonst entsteht für mich als User der Eindruck, es könnte für mich irgendwie interessant sein, und mit einem für mich interessanten bereich in Kontakt stehen.  
Dann klicken natürlich viele drauf und zack habt ihr natürlich viele Klicks auf der news, und damit Geld verdient, das ist zwar irgendwie geschickt gemacht, aber sehr unschön den Usern gegenüber. Ich kauf mir auch kein Atomagazin um dann da drinnen nen beitrag über Topfpflanzen zu lesen.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> Sonst entsteht für mich als User der Eindruck, es könnte für mich irgendwie interessant sein, und mit einem für mich interessanten bereich in Kontakt stehen.



Dafür ist Werbung da, oder nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Dann klicken natürlich viele drauf und zack habt ihr natürlich viele Klicks auf der news, und damit Geld verdient, das ist zwar irgendwie geschickt gemacht, aber sehr unschön den Usern gegenüber.



Das ist keine Klick-Werbung sondern bewirbt Produkte aus dem Shop einer Partnerseite-/Shop unseres Verlags. Es wird in keinster Weise im Text versteckt oder verheimlicht das es um ein Angebot von Nowdio und Werbung geht.


P.s: Persönlicher Anmerkung zu Werbung, egal wo, allgemein: Ich könnte mich auch den ganzen Tag über Amazon-Newsletter aufregen, die sehr viel dreister direkt auf mein Surfverhalten der Seite und meine Kaufinteressen zugeschnitten sind, aber im Gegenteil, ich fall meistens noch drauf rein. *g*


----------



## Thoryia (12. Juni 2008)

Grimmrog ein Atommagazin? Oo

Ich vermute mal Du meinst Automagazin? Und ein Detail hast Du wieder vergessen, ohne das ich Buffed in den Schutz nehme...Du schreibst: 

"Ich *kauf* mir auch kein Atomagazin um dann da drinnen nen beitrag über Topfpflanzen zu lesen."

Da ist eben der Unterschied, was kaufen und umsonst konsumieren. Da darf man sich dann auch nicht über Werbung aufregen. Und selbst wenn in dem Automagazin tatsächlich eine geschaltete Hochglanz Topfpflanzen Werbeseite wäre, könntest Du es nicht zurück bringen noch bringt es etwas, sich darüber aufregen.

Einfach weiter blättern und gut ist, das schon Nerven. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (12. Juni 2008)

Wasch mir die Hände aber mach mich nicht nass. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dafür ist Werbung da, oder nicht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja mag aein, aber als Buffed User erwarte ich in jeder news etwas da smit MMo oder nem Game in zusammenhang steht, oder vielleicht etwas, was bei euch in der redaktion los ist, aber nix, was mit beiden eigentlich nix zu tun hat im engeren Sinne. Das hat halt was damit zu tun, was die User von euch erwarten, wenn ich nen Schnitzel im Restaurant bestell, und dann da nur 20g Paniertes Fleisch liegen ist das ja wohl auch irgendwie unverschämt, trotzdem isses nen Schnitzel. (Ok mal abgesehen von Feinschmeckerrestaurants, da erwartet man natürlich nur nen Lauchstreifen und 2 Kleckse Souce für 100&#8364



Thoryia schrieb:


> Grimm ein Atommagazin? Oo
> 
> Ich vermute mal Du meinst Automagazin? Und ein Detail hast Du wieder vergessen, ohne das ich Buffed in den Schutz nehme...Du schreibst: "Ich *kauf* mir auch kein Atomagazin um dann da drinnen nen beitrag über Topfpflanzen zu lesen."
> 
> ...



Yo das mit dem Atom hab ich ma editiert XD aber guck halt in meine Signatur, sie hat nicht umsonst den Spruch da drinnen

ich hätt statt kaufen ja auch KONSUMIEREN schreiben können.

Naja die Frage ist, ist es denn Kostenlos?eigentlich nicht, nur ich hab keine >Kapitalen koste, außerdme verdienen andere ja daran, es ist also nicht so, daß ich mich über ne "Ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit" aufrege, fazit ist nur, buffed bietet ne Platform für Informationen über MMOs usw usf das bieten aber andere auch, udn auch ohne daß ich was bezahlen muss, die Einnahmen dafür haben sie ja über Werbung, Fanartikel etc. dennoch will ich als User doch keine News sehen, die eigentlich en Werbugn ist, dann geh ich halt im Extremstfall woanders hin. da wo ich wenigsten gute 200g Schnitzel bekomm, auch wenns vielleicht ne mehr heruntergekommenere kaschemme ist. 

Werbung darf sein, und Banner hat buffed ja auch genug überall rumhängen, aber an dieser Stelle erwarte ich einfach keine Werbung, die für mich als User (und damit buffed-konsument) uninteressant ist. Also nehmen wir mal an der Wirt kommt auf einmal an und will mir Klamotten verkaufen. wenn ich sowas will, geh ich in nen Klamottenladen, aber nicht in die Kneipe.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Juni 2008)

Fakt ist: du zahlst nichts für einen Service, du hast keinen Vertrag, also hast du auch keine Anrechte auf Leistungen.

Solang es im Sinne der Betreiber ist (was ja nach ZAMs Aussage definitiv der Fall ist) wird die Handhabung von Werbung so bleiben wie sie ist. Du sagst es ja schon selbst "dann geh ich im Extremstfall woanders hin" - die paar User die die Werbesituation so extrem stört werden das einfach tun und der Rest bleibt. Solange sich dadurch kein Communitysterben einstellt (was nicht der Fall zu sein scheint), dann wird sich die Einstellung der Betreiber auch nicht ändern.

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu ist übrigens dass du dich da etwas künstlich aufregst. Werbung ist sinnvollerweise meist so aufgebaut dass sie erst mit interessantem Aufmacher ködert um dann irgendetwas zu vermitteln / zu verkaufen, sonst würde sie ganz einfach nicht funktionieren. Damit muss man in der heutigen Zeit einfach leben, wenn man das nicht kann bleibt einem eigentlich nur die Wahl sich allgemein von Medien abzuschotten.

Und komm auf keinen Fall auf die Idee, dass ich eventuell Kommunikationsdesign studieren und selbst zukünftiger Werbemacher sein könnte Oo


----------



## Grimmrog (12. Juni 2008)

ich will ja auch gar kein recht einfordern, nur muss eben jeder selbst sehen ob das was er macht mehr Schaden als nutzen bringt, was bei einzelnen Solcher Werbenews ja nicht so schlimm ist, allerdings erwarte ich halt etwas mehr von buffed, schließlich schafft sich jeder seinen Ruf selbst, aber man muss auch permanent daran arbeiten. Und von der buffed redaktion bin ich halt besseres gewohnt, und ich fänd es halt schade, wenn deren  Niveau dann (in meinen Augen) sinkt. Wenn im restaurant das Essen shclechter wird, istd as nicht alleine die Schuld vom Koch, der schweigende Gast nimmt es hin, und der Koch denkt: " Yo ist doch alles in Ordnung" erst wenn keiner mehr kommt, merkt er das was nicht stimmt, nur dann isses zu spät.

Ist ja hier evtl nciht wie in WoW wo alle meckernd as das Essen nicht schmeckt, aber trotzdem alle fleißig zum Futtertrog trotten wenns Essen gibt.

Es ist ja nicht der extremstfall eingetreten, nur ich wollte halt Kund tun, daß ichs nicht toll finde wenn bei soetwas werbung geschalten wrid, da sie in meinen Augen woanders hin gehört, an die banner halt, wovon buffed ja reichlich hat.

 Und das löschend er Kommentare hatte halt erstmal so einen Eindruck vom vernichten der negativen Kritik, was ich als absolut unakzeptabel fand, ok, Kommentare sind wirklich nicht bei den meisten Internen news wos um Gewinnspiele geht.


----------



## xashija (12. Juni 2008)

Grimmrog schrieb:


> ja mag aein, aber als Buffed User erwarte ich in jeder news etwas da smit MMo oder nem Game in zusammenhang steht, oder vielleicht etwas, was bei euch in der redaktion los ist, aber nix, was mit beiden eigentlich nix zu tun hat im engeren Sinne. Das hat halt was damit zu tun, was die User von euch erwarten, wenn ich nen Schnitzel im Restaurant bestell, und dann da nur 20g Paniertes Fleisch liegen ist das ja wohl auch irgendwie unverschämt, trotzdem isses nen Schnitzel. (Ok mal abgesehen von Feinschmeckerrestaurants, da erwartet man natürlich nur nen Lauchstreifen und 2 Kleckse Souce für 100€)




Die News taucht im MMO-News-Bereich links doch garnicht auf, sondern in der rechten Spalte namens: buffed intern. Die MMO-News sind somit wie gewohnt Werbefrei. Deweiteren ist die News im subtopic direkt als "Werbung" beschrieben, was jedem zeigt: Achtung das hier ist Werbung, wen es nicht interessiert braucht auch nicht zu klicken. Ausserdem wurde dir durch diese News keine andere Info über MMOs vorenthalten. Cross-Promo mit Angeboten aus dem Rest des Verlages ist im "buffed intern"-Bereich schon eine Weile gang und gebe und mit erschließt sich nicht ganz dein plötzliches Problem. Wie gesagt, schon vor Klick ist hier klar gekennzeichnet, dasses sich um eine Werbeaktion handelt. Also so richtig versteh ich die Aufregung nicht... Und es gibt weis Gott schlimmeres


----------



## dejaspeed (12. Juni 2008)

Führe dir doch erstma vor augen was so ein gängiger Donnerstag auf diesen Server an kosten verursacht und was denn durch die Banner eingenommen wird- kurzum es steht in keiner relation.

Wenn dir das konzept nicht gefällt was u.a durch Werbung finanziert werden *muss* dann besuche Buffed nichtmehr es steht jeden frei ob er nun diese Seite nutzen will oder nicht.

Daher ist in meinen augen diese art diskussion sinnlos-wie ich schon sagte , wasch mir die hände aber mach mich nicht nass.


----------

